# Keryboard support for the HHH simulator



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 16, 2014)

I made this script to support keyboard (ryan heise style) on the HHH (hungarean hexahedron) simulator.







Donwload the script here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x6f3ntlxivid7bn/heise.exe

Now run the script and open HHH, (that you can download here http://www.leinweb.com/snackbar/cube/):

OBS: I don't have the source code anymore, so I can't change the keyboard scheme.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)

why not just use a good sim?

the sim wont even run on my computer because 64 bit


----------

